# Euryale ferox?



## Dmitrij T. (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Riesenseerose*

Moin moin, ich möchte Euch fragen.... Ich habe die Samen von Euryale ferox bestellt. Im Internet konnte ich wirklich nicht viel über sie finden. Sie ist einjährig, wächst schnell und so weiter....Alles scheint gar nicht kompliziert zu sein....Aber hat jemand schon Euryale ferox im Teich gahabt? Wahrscheinlich kann mir Werner die Antwort geben... Danke schön.
Grüß,
Dimitrij


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Hallo,

ja, das kann ich. Bei Euryale ferox muss Du einige Dinge beachten.

Erstens kann der Samen nur keimen wenn er ab der Ernte ohne Unterbrechung in Wasser gelagert wurde. Es reichen schon ein paar Minuten außerhalb des Wassers aus und der Samen stirbt ab. Ob Dein Lieferant seriös ist, erkennst Du also schon daran ob der Samen in Wasser oder trocken geliefert wird.

Zweitens hat Euryale ferox ein sehr großes Verbreitungsgebiet von Indien bis nach Ostsibirien. Samen von einer tropischen Herkunft ist für uns bei weitem nicht so geeignet wie Samen aus Russland. So gut wie alle im Internet angebotenen Samen kommen aus Indien oder China, denn dort wird die Pflanze als Nahrungsmittel angebaut und die Samen sind spottbillig. Gegessen werden die Samen, und dazu müssen sie natürlich trocken gelagert werden. 
In Sibirien wächst die Pflanze nur an sehr wenigen Orten und es sind alles Naturschutzgebiete. Samen von diesen Herkünften ist nur über botanische Gärten zu bekommen.

Sibirien klingt jetzt besser als es für uns ist. Sibirien hat ein ausgeprägtes Kontinentalklima, die Sommer sind wesentlich heißer und beständiger als unsere Sommer. Wenn sich die Gewässer dort erwärmt haben, dann bleiben sie warm bis das Wetter im Herbst von einem Tag auf den anderen umschlägt. Das können wir im Freiland in den meisten Jahren einfach nicht bieten.

Euryale ferox keimt oft sehr zögerlich. Man kann den Keimerfolg steigern indem man an den Samen die kleine Kappe auf dem Operculum vorsichtig abhebt. Wirklich vorsichtig, denn direkt darunter liegt der Embryo. Dann geht es sofort ins ca. 30° warme Wasser und die Keimung sollte innerhalb weniger Tage einsetzen. 

Ich habe Euryale ferox bisher noch nicht im Freiland gehalten, sondern immer nur im ungeheizten Gewächshaus (obwohl meine Pflanzen aus Sibirien stammen). Wir hatten auch in diesem Jahr etliche Blüten, aber ich habe leider nicht rechtzeitig Netze über die Früchte gemacht. Alle sind geplatzt und die Samen schwimmen irgendwo in den Becken herum. Entweder habe ich nächstes Jahre jede Menge Jungpflanzen oder gar keine mehr.


----------



## Dmitrij T. (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Moin Werner,
Danke schön. Ich bin echt beeindrückt.  Jetzt habe ich andere Fragen. Waren die Blätter von E.f. bei Ihnen wirklich so groß, wie geschrieben wird (1,5 m)? Wenn ich Samen bekomme und Glück habe, dass sie nicht trocken sind, muss ich etwas besonderes für ihre Keimung ausdenken (Substrat), oder wie immer Sand-Lehm? Werden Sie irgendwann die Samen von E.f. verkaufen? Ich versuche nach Russland zu schreiben, aber auf meinen Erfahrung wird nichts klappen. 
MfG,
Dimitrij


----------



## Dmitrij T. (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Die Samen waren klar trocken. Ich habe sie bei www.shop.sunshine-seeds.de bestellt...Na ja...


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Hallo Dimitrij,

die Blätter sind bei mir bei weitem nicht so groß geworden wie man es aus den botanischen Gärten kennt. Die größten Blätter haben einen Durchmesser von 40 - 50 cm gehabt.

Ausgesät habe ich in reinem Sand. Allerdings war auf dem Grund des Topfes immer eine dünne Schicht Torf und ein paar Körnchen Osmocote. Die Aussaattiefe war 5 cm, die Wassertemperatur 31° C. 

Mein Brief nach Russland wurde nach über einem Jahr beantwortet, dann ging es aber sehr flott, da der botanische Garten gerade einen Mitarbeiter im Austausch nach Deutschland schickte. Er brachte mir den Samen mit und ich gab im Austausch tropische Seerosenhybriden.


----------



## Brigitte (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Hallo Dmitrij,

eine englischsprachige Seite www.victoria-adventure.org hat sehr viel informatives über __ tropische Seerosen und __ Lotos. Die Euryale ferox und ihre Kultivierung wird unter dem Stichwort __ Victoria erklärt.

Liebe Grüsse Brigitte


----------



## Dmitrij T. (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Moin moin,

sorry, ich habe diesen Forum ganz vergesssen...  Ich habe die Euryale ferox Samen in Russland gefunden. Die verkauft eine Frau, aber so teuer... 
Ich muss 10 Euro für 3 Samen bezahlen...Wer ist verrückt? Ich, der diese Samen kaufen will, oder diese Frau, die sie mir verkaufen will...:crazy Werner, hast Du vieleicht auch Samen? Ich würde gern einkaufen...:beeten Oh, je...Sie behauptet, diese Frau, dass in Natur diese Pflanze 1 m große Blätter hat. 
Ich habe noch eingekaufte vertrocknete Samen von E.f. im Wasser gelegt. Nach paar Wochen haben sie ein schöner Pilz und nichts mehr... 

LG,
Dimitrij


----------



## Brigitte (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Hallo Dmitrij,

vergiss die Frau in Russland und kauf dir im Frühjahr eine oder mehrere __ tropische Seerosen bei Werner, da ist die Auswahl gross und du weisst was du hast.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Dmitrij T. (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Moin Brigitte,

ich bestelle zur Zeit gar nichts. Zu teuer... Vieleicht werde ich bei werner einige Seerosen bestellen...Ich denke noch...

Grüß,
Dimitrij


----------



## Philipp (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Moinmoin

Ich hab gerade auch von sunshineseeds Samen der Euryale erhalten - sie waren jetzt aber in Flüssigkeit geliefert worden, also haben sie wohl den Lieferanten gewechselt.
Die Kappe wurde wie von Werner empfohlen entfernt und sie in warmes Wasser gelegt. Mal schauen, ob sie keimen 

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## MarkusP (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Hi Philipp,

dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass es klappt. Ist. evtl. schon etwas spät für die Aussaat. Bei Euryale ferox brauchst Du nichts weiter machen, einfach in 28-30°C warmes Wasser geben und die Keimung setzt innerhalb 3-5 Werktagen ein. (so jedenfalls bei mir)

LG
Markus


----------



## MarkusP (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Dieses Jahr noch etwas kleiner, da der April bis Anfang Mai hinein sehr kalt war, aber nun legt die Euryale richtig los, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Blüten wird es Wohl erst Ende Juli geben. Gepflanzt wird in Lehmerde, gedüngt wird, wie jedes Jahr, mit groben Hornspänen eine gute Hand voll pro Topf, das mögen leider auch die Algen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Euryale ferox?*

Hi Philipp,

hats eigentlich mit der Anzucht der Euryale-Samen geklappt (nachdem sie diesmal nass kamen)

MfG Frank


----------

